# Talapia - Panko or Plain Breadcrumbs? And other help needed



## Callisto in NC (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, I've seen some threads and most say to fry talapia in bread crumbs.  I have some panko bread crumbs, can I use those?  Do I need to egg wash the fish first or just add some salt and pepper and seafood seasoning to the bread crumbs and roll the fish in it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Panko is perfect - season the panko with kosher salt, pepper, garlic powder, and I like to add some cornstarch to the mixture too.  I also tend to over season a tad because the fish can be pretty bland.

If you want a Greek-type taste add some oregano and then make a topping of some chopped kalamata olives, feta cheese, lemon zest, and lemon juice.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

I, as well, have been turned onto Panko recently. They are great for fish, and Elfies mixture sounds good. I also like to add chili powder to the mix to kick it up sometimes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I, as well, have been turned onto Panko recently. They are great for fish, and Elfies mixture sounds good. I also like to add chili powder to the mix to kick it up sometimes.



Oh yes, and cayenne is nice too - not enough to make it hot though, unless that's what you want - oh, and some paprika, smoked or otherwise.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 19, 2008)

love these crumbs, have used for fish, pork chops, and chicken. yum

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Duh! Forgot all about the Cayenne and paprika! Although, I am out of smoked paprika and DW (in her ignorance) got a huge container of generic powdered paprika!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2008)

I love, love, love panko for frying...anything, especially fish.  Makes a fabulous crispy covering.

I would recommend a light egg wash before dipping in the panko.   Let the fish sit for about 15 minutes or so in the refrigerator before frying.  You will be very happy with the results.

And, sweetie, try dipping pork chops in panko before frying.  Yummylicious.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I love, love, love panko for frying...anything, especially fish.  Makes a fabulous crispy covering.
> 
> I would recommend a light egg wash before dipping in the panko.   Let the fish sit for about 15 minutes or so in the refrigerator before frying.  You will be very happy with the results.
> 
> And, sweetie, try dipping pork chops in panko before frying.  Yummylicious.



Glad you filled in the rest of her question!!  My mind went straight to recipes...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, so light egg wash, dip in seasoned panko crumbs, let sit for 15 minutes in fridge and then fry.  

Stupid question.  When I fry do I heat enough oil to cover the fish completely or just on one side.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

You can do just one side - otherwise you will have to add quite a bit.  Make sure there is enough oil so you don't have to add more to fry the second side.

If you want to do it all at once just use a Dutch Oven and bring the oil to 375 degrees.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2008)

I usually get a good "fry" on my tilapia if I put about 1/2-inch of oil in my cast iron skillet.  Fry the fish on one side, gently turn over and fry on the other side.  Typically tilapia is quite thin, so I find about 1/2-inch of oil is quite sufficient.

Remove the fish to a wire rack that is sitting over some newspaper or paper towels.  This will allow what little oil that remains on the fish to drain off and keep the fish from getting soggy.  I never drain fried foods directly on newspaper or paper towels.  Always on a rack placed over them.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 19, 2008)

Katie, that's a great trick.  Thanks.  I generally do let my crab cakes drain directly on the paper towels and they do get mushy.  I'll try the rack this time.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

That wire rack idea is a good one, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 19, 2008)

OH MY GAWD ~ Thank you everyone.  The fish turned out to die for.  I don't like paprika so I added kosher salt, course ground pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and dry parsley to the panko crumbs.  It is AMAZING.  I fried it to a deep golden and I'm so happy.  Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback and planning my dinner for tomorrow!   Golden brown is my favorite!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

OK, its not Panko, but it is fish so still kinda sorta on topic still:

I love Long John Silvers, but DW does. Then a friend tells me that LJS is just Golden Dipt batter. So, I got some Tilapia and made it at home. Everyone loved it except it did hold in the oil a bit much.
So, would using a wire rack work here as well to get some of the oil off? Or maybe it was just all about the temp and I didn't get it hot enough? I placed the cooked fillets right on the paper towels, patted them down, then put them on the plate.

Although now I need to go out and get some more Panko and maybe some Orange Roughy, oh and the smoked paprika! I am thinking Orange Roughy with smoked paprika, salt, and pepper, then coated and fried... Yum!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 19, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Thanks for the feedback and planning my dinner for tomorrow!   Golden brown is my favorite!!!!!



My last fish I cooked was 1. boxed salmon and 2. trout and I just used the George Forman for the trout.  This was the best fish I'd ever made.  The outside was light but tasty.  I really believe adding the onion powder added a lot.  It punched it up and I didn't necessarily need my homemade tartar sauce for it, but that added a good flavor too.

Homemade tartar sauce.

2 heaping scoops of Duke's mayonnaise.
2 squirts of creamed horseradish sauce 
3 shakes dry mustard
2 spoonfuls of relish

Mix and chill.  

I was told today I was a right brain thinker and my cooking reflected that.  I don't do precise measurements, I do scoops and shakes.  Hopefully my fellow cooks/chefs can understand my drops and shakes recipe.  

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 19, 2008)

Same problem here, LOL. DW keeps telling me to write stuff down cause I make it up as I go, but I only measure if following a recipe!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> OK, its not Panko, but it is fish so still kinda sorta on topic still:
> 
> I love Long John Silvers, but DW does. Then a friend tells me that LJS is just Golden Dipt batter. So, I got some Tilapia and made it at home. Everyone loved it except it did hold in the oil a bit much.
> So, would using a wire rack work here as well to get some of the oil off? Or maybe it was just all about the temp and I didn't get it hot enough? I placed the cooked fillets right on the paper towels, patted them down, then put them on the plate.
> ...



I'd say temperature definitely plays a part but, yes, the wire rack would help, too.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 15, 2008)

I watched RR today do a chicken asian spaghetti type thing.
In her mixture of chicken she used her version of panko crumbs.
They were Rice Puff cereal in the food processor.  Anything think that makes sense in place of panko?  I know nothing about panko cause I don't go to asian markets much.  Would rice cereal in the processor be close to panko?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2008)

It seems to me that rice cereal is more delicate than panko crumbs and so might not hold up as well, but that's a guess - I have no experience cooking with rice cereal. I bought my panko crumbs in a regular grocery store, in the Asian foods section.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 15, 2008)

babetoo said:


> love these crumbs, have used for fish, pork chops, and chicken. yum
> 
> babe


 
i always do an egg wash first. sometimes i dredge in flour , then egg, and then panko crumbs. mine stays on well.

babe


----------



## Dina (Aug 15, 2008)

The chef at our grocery store gave me an awsome recipe.  It's a blend of minced garlic and pepper rub.  I'm sure you too can find this rub, as well as the sauce, at your grocery store.  You drizzle the fish with grapeseed oil and toss with the rub.  Cook on a skillet about 5 minutes each side.  Top with Sweet Chili Lime sauce.  It's a hit with my family.  Amazingly delicious!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 16, 2008)

even though the cereal RR used was clearly marked on the box as Puffed Rice cereal, I'm associating that with the same as puffed wheat cereal, with the brown thingies on the cereal instead of just plain white like the puffed rice.  What came out of RR's box was in appearance, Rice Krispies.  Now I am confused.  Oh well.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2008)

I would definitely give puffed rice or Rice Krispies a shot.  I think the key to using either one is not to crush them too finely.  You could conceivably achieve a nice crispy outer covering with fried foods using these cereals.  Try it at least one time, then you'll know.  If you don't try, you'll never know whether it works or not.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone besides me ever have a problem with Panko crumbs burning before the fish is cooked?  That's one reason why I stopped using them except for baked dishes.

No matter how I adjusted the heat, the crumbs were always coming out way over-brown (if not out & out burnt) before the seafood was done thru.  And I definitely do not like overcooked fish, so it's not like I was cooking it too long.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2008)

No, Breezy, never had any trouble with my panko burning and I use it for lots of applications.  The panko-breaded food is always done properly and the panko is nice and golden brown.  Sorry you had challenges with it.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 16, 2008)

I think MaltoMeal makes both versions of the rice krisps and the puffered rice.  I'll try them, what the heck, time to live on the edge.
KatieE, dinner never got made yesterday.  DH called and said,"Meet me at Steak Sensation for dinner in 20 minutes."  Guess what's for dinner tonight?  Also, I can breathe again, I got my parm cheese and evoo at the market, I feel so much better....................kiss all your kitties for me


----------

